# Winter weather blues!!!



## Shane_uk (Nov 27, 2015)

Had the week off work and not managed to get near the car with it raining everyday!! forecast for next week isn't looking great either!! almost tempted to by an easy-up!!


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

Awful isn't it! Got a glaze on last weekend ready for a few layers of wax but then it hasn't been dry enough to do it, my fear is when it finally stops raining it will be too cold!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Been climbing walls this weekend not even chance to wash car, bored as !


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Got lucky today, windy as hell but was dry so managed to wash and wax one of the cars 

Been the first time in ages


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

I would like to build a garage extension, which would make mine double length, but wider at the back, because I dont have much space in the original. In the pre-planning stage at present while I work out funding, but I was thinking of tiling the floor with a centre drain, so the car could be washed indoors...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Polished concrete finish with built in drain would be awesome!


----------



## Shane_uk (Nov 27, 2015)

Being able to wash indoors would be mega!! i have a feeling its going to be quite a wet winter rather than a cold dry one!! Tuesday is forecast dry so hopefully get half a day or so on it then!!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

The beauty of having a carport that my Dad built out of cheap bits and bobs.

Still, doesn't take long until the car's dirty again in this weather.


----------



## AMD (Dec 30, 2012)

An easy-up would be easy-up and away with the wind we are having atm


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

AMD said:


> An easy-up would be easy-up and away with the wind we are having atm


Tie a couple of ropes to it and you'll have kite....<whoop whoop>  :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

All the more challenging and most gratifying to wash a filthy, minging mud infested car because that's what my car will look like when I get to wash it.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

No harm washing in the rain, it's great no need to rinse or dry. 

Gonz.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> No harm washing in the rain, it's great no need to rinse or dry.
> 
> Gonz.


That's unless you have a pair of waders and don't mind rain water running down your back.


----------



## Shane_uk (Nov 27, 2015)

AMD said:


> An easy-up would be easy-up and away with the wind we are having atm


Haha!! yea you are probably right!!!!


----------



## barongreenback (Sep 13, 2009)

I feel your pain. My new 5 series is covered in dirt and I'm desperate to get out and give it a proper clean.


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

I managed to get mine washed last weekend and removed a couple of weeks' worth of grubbiness. Was hoping to follow up this weekend with my winter detail and protection but the weather has been hopeless and looking at the forecast tonight I'm kicking myself for leaving it so late :wall:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

get a car port, makes life easy even in the worst of weather. Luckily ours is only open on one side so it's really good shelter, makes life easy in bad weather in all sorts of ways.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

The weather this weekend has been pretty awful. Luckily I got one car washed on Thursday, had to have a day of work as the central heating pump had seized up.

However my PW gave up. Got a new one on Friday so had to wash the other car on Friday. Both looking quite clean now.

How long that will stay is another matter though.


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Got my friends car done at the weekend, spitting on to rain and really windy!

Polished with super resin and waxed with Angel Wax, had to use my heat gun to help with the damp and the specks of rain! but the result was worth it :thumb:


----------



## ssben83 (Oct 31, 2015)

Picked my new car up yesterday. Not looking forward to trying to give it an early protection in this poor weather!!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ssben83 said:


> Picked my new car up yesterday. Not looking forward to trying to give it an early protection in this poor weather!!


What car did you get fella?


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

I'd be happy just to give my alloys a wash!
The one thing against me during the week are the dark early night. At the weekend its the crap weather!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Im desperate to get under cover so i can get my machine polisher out again, October spoilt me, sun everyday. Not good when its your profession. Lets hope it goes dry soon.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

hoeing o give my car a quick wash this sunday and a spray over with megs quick wax


----------



## Big-Pete (Sep 16, 2010)

been 2 weeks since a proper clean. my ocd is going mental. im almost tempted to clean the car in the rain.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I pre-wash, wash, then clay etc, but as soon as I'm ready to use an LSP it rains; so irritating when that happens.


----------



## djmisio85 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm probably the only one here who appreciates the winter season. I live in Japan, and in summer when we get any rain, all the dirty water just gets baked into my paintwork !(and the car is white!) And pretty much every wash in summer I have to use either SRP or a lot of elbow grease. In the winter, most dirt comes off with pretty much just a quick shampoo or even just water


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

G60 said:


> The UK weather is absolutely miserable for doing the car


Yep. I really got to clear the garage out so I can get the car in there.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Been wet for days but time it right and you get this, taken today, so cheer up guys, it is not all bad. :detailer:


----------



## MikeK (Dec 4, 2015)

An excellent reason for cheer too


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm at the point where i might just leave the next clean till next spring lol I either don't have the tine when the weather is good or the weathers bad when I do have the time! Worst thing about this detailing lark is that you need a couple of hours to do simple maintenance jobs, drives my Mrs mad


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

It is frustrating at the moment. We've had everything from gales and floods to just plain rain for days on end, and the few times it's been dry recently I haven't had a chance to get near the cars.

Ah well. The days will be getting longer soon... 😊


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Usually clean the car on a Friday afternoon but spent the day Christmas shopping with the wife.
It is still dark at present, sun up at 8 light rain then heavy rain, anyone cleaned in the rain before?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

DrH said:


> Usually clean the car on a Friday afternoon but spent the day Christmas shopping with the wife.
> It is still dark at present, sun up at 8 light rain then heavy rain, anyone cleaned in the rain before?


Not a chance, rather the car have thick gooey mud on it than wash it in the pouring rain.


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

DrH said:


> Usually clean the car on a Friday afternoon but spent the day Christmas shopping with the wife.
> It is still dark at present, sun up at 8 light rain then heavy rain, anyone cleaned in the rain before?


Regularly. My neighbours think I am mad but I'd rather have it clean and in any case if I waited for it to be dry at this time of the year, it would never get washed.


----------



## Sputnik (Nov 17, 2015)

Not only is the weather rubish but now the building next door is being demolished so even if I get the car cleaned this weekend it will get covered in dust on Monday !


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Snow forecast In my area today. May have to take it to work for a clean.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Rain all day here, so looks like car cleaning on Sunday for me.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Managed to get the wheels done on both cars before the rain has started


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

It was supposed to be dry today, MetOffice app said 'cloudy' all week so ordered some goodies from CYC which are coming today between 1 and 2 argie: DPD!). Outside it has started to rain and they've changed their mind to light rain today - cloudy tomorrow.

It's been raining for about 2 weeks straight now... :wall:

EDIT: I suppose at least today I can open the bottles to have a sniff, not a total loss. lol


----------



## Captain Duff (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm still waiting for a dry day when I'm at home to swap over to my winter tyres, never been this late before, although actually the summers are much better in the wet and while it is still relatively mild (not had a serious frost in my part of Lancashire yet).


----------



## EZ Car Care (Dec 8, 2015)

I checked the forcast yesterday and it said it was clear today so I bought so,e stuff back to get some pictures and videos.... Yeah right, it's almost flooded! There's always tomorrow


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

This drives me nuts having to work all week time is limited to get it done on the weekend - woke up checked weather app great no mention of rain, got ready walked outside and it was raining...

I stuck with it rained off and on all day though no mention of rain at all on the app....


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Started off pouring with rain here today. Turned to snow which didn't stop for about 4 hours so it was a total right off again.

Luckily car is still showing some protection from the dealers from when I picked it up in October.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I feel for you all - I gave the Tango a quick going over yesterday with clear blue skies and 32 degrees I haven't seen a frost since 2007 and it hasn't rained in nearly a month. Biggest problem I have this time of year are the monster-sized bug remains on the front of the car! Freezing cold hands and incessant rain are not things I miss!


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

we picked up my wife's new car last Tuesday, its not stopped raining since, not been able to get near it to prep it for winter, i fear it may be march before it get to touch it as i have no garage.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Bulkhead said:


> I feel for you all - I gave the Tango a quick going over yesterday with clear blue skies and 32 degrees I haven't seen a frost since 2007 and it hasn't rained in nearly a month. Biggest problem I have this time of year are the monster-sized bug remains on the front of the car! Freezing cold hands and incessant rain are not things I miss!


Right that does it, I am moving to Australia


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bulkhead said:


> I feel for you all - I gave the Tango a quick going over yesterday with clear blue skies and 32 degrees I haven't seen a frost since 2007 and it hasn't rained in nearly a month. Biggest problem I have this time of year are the monster-sized bug remains on the front of the car! Freezing cold hands and incessant rain are not things I miss!


😠😠😠 i aint jealous 😠😠😠


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

steve67 said:


> we picked up my wife's new car last Tuesday, its not stopped raining since, not been able to get near it to prep it for winter, i fear it may be march before it get to touch it as i have no garage.


Im in the same boat, Picked up my new car nearly 2 weeks ago and i work in the week and have weekends off and every weekend its been raining, I cant even get to do a proper detail, im even thinking of just washing it and just getting some detailing spray on it to at least get some protection on there!!

At least when spring comes I can get a proper all day detailing session on it, and get the Clay bar, Iron X, Tar remover and polish on it then!!!


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

was hoping to give my car a going over this week end but good old mother nature had other ideas dame winter
got no time to do it in the week as I work and hasent had a wash for about 3 weeks does need one now.
will cross my fingers for a dry spell so I can get out there next week end


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Hoping tomorrow is the big day for getting to play with the goodies I got for christmas! If not then it's probably going to be 2016 before it gets done


----------

